# thanks for the problems



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

nice to have a few fresh problems to work, thanks , thats what we sort of invisioned for this board, keep em coming, I will post some more as well.

Do you think it would be nice to have civil sub forums for each section? WR/ENV/TRA ?


----------



## GTScott (Sep 27, 2006)

+1 to that.

In that light, I think I will post my two transpo questions and see if you guys can help out!


----------

